# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours extra slashes wrist

## Perdita

AN extra on Neighbours slashed her wrist in front of horrified cast.

The troubled woman cut herself with a glass from Charlie's Bar.

She smashed several props, causing filming to be cancelled and the astonished cast and crew to be rushed off set.

Police were called and the unnamed actress, a regular extra on the Aussie soap for the past 12 years, was taken to hospital by ambulance.

Executive producer Susan Bower said crew noticed that the woman had started to behave strangely on the Ramsay Street set in Melbourne.

She said: "It was a bit of a shock. One of our regular extras wasn't really feeling the best and started behaving in an extraordinary way."

The woman became agitated and "swung her hand and knocked a glass off a table".

Neighbours producer Neal Kingston said she sat with a nurse and security guard after the incident, until cops came.

He added: "She broke a couple of items so we cleared the situation to make sure everyone was OK and waited for authorities to arrive."

He said the woman was recovering well in hospital.

Singer Lily Allen visited the cast at Charlie's Bar last year.

This week's real-life drama came as the soap, shown in the UK on Five, prepares to celebrate its 25th anniversary on March 18.

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0hqAeH4xO

----------

